# [solved] Since updating world, cannot connect to wifi.

## thender

Here's what dmesg shows.

```
[  308.458314] wlp3s0: authenticate with 58:6d:8f:bf:3b:90

[  308.459266] wlp3s0: send auth to 58:6d:8f:bf:3b:90 (try 1/3)

[  308.560672] wlp3s0: send auth to 58:6d:8f:bf:3b:90 (try 2/3)

[  308.662543] wlp3s0: send auth to 58:6d:8f:bf:3b:90 (try 3/3)

[  308.763919] wlp3s0: authentication with 58:6d:8f:bf:3b:90 timed out

```

I've tried different kernel versions, different networkmanager versions, different firmware versions, but nothing does it.

The driver & firmware are loaded.

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless-N 7260

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

```

And I can see the networks, I just cannot connect to them. I can connect to these same networks using a systemrescuecd bootable usb on the same computer.

I use plasma-nm in KDE and nm-applet in xfce with identical results.Last edited by thender on Fri Jul 04, 2014 7:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Yes, another drawback of dbus networkmanager and trying to debug it.

Not sure if you tried this yet but try removing the security key (WEP/WPA) profiles and recreating them.  I had that happen to me once, but not sure if this is the same as your problem or not.

----------

## thender

Once I connected to the wifi at work, I knew something was borked at home. I reset the router, and it worked. 

Why it stopped working right after I updated world is beyond me.

----------

## UberLord

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Yes, another drawback of dbus networkmanager and trying to debug it.

 

There are alternatives you know.

----------

## thender

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *eccerr0r wrote:*   Yes, another drawback of dbus networkmanager and trying to debug it. 
> 
> There are alternatives you know.

 

There are alternatives to indoor plumbing but I wouldn't use them.  :Very Happy: 

I've tried other methods of managing wireless networks and all have had some fatal flaw.

----------

## khayyam

 *thender wrote:*   

>  *UberLord wrote:*   There are alternatives you know. 
> 
> There are alternatives to indoor plumbing but I wouldn't use them. :D

 

thender ... except that this analogy conflates the generic method of water passing through pipes with the specific method of how it is put together and functions. Its the latter which "alternative methods" would consist of.

 *thender wrote:*   

> I've tried other methods of managing wireless networks and all have had some fatal flaw.

 

... or, to put it another way, your expectations about how such a thing *should* work has as its central thesis the method that NetworkManager provides. The "fatal flaw" in these "other methods" is, essentially, that they are not NetworkManager. Now, for the sake of argument lets say that your (subjective) criteria is correct, where does that leave the above authentication timeout, or my claim that NetworkManager doesn't do the things that my current method provides? 

best ... khay

----------

